# BVI Restaurants



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

I recently sailed the BVI for the first time and want to recommend a really fine restaurant on Virgin Gorda. We planned to spend one night in a marina and chose Virgin Gorda Yacht Harbor in Spanish Town. The slip fee was $44 for the night, had good shower facilities, grocery store and best of all, just down the road Coco Maya, an Asian Latin fusion restaurant. Take a taxi even though it is in walking distance. 
The restaurant is gorgeous with a beautiful view out over the water, fire pit, comfortable seating, very friendly and enjoyable staff. But best of all, the food was delicious, well prepared and served. They emphasize sharing plates and serve tapas style. You can order small or large plates. We ordered several small tapas each of which would give four people a nice savory taste. We were three but the division was only slightly problematic. We really relaxed and ordered as we ate, enjoyed a bottle of wine and relished each dish as it was served. Our meal cost $145 all included, truly a value in a restaurant with a beautiful view, elegant though casual setting and fabulous food.
Hope you can enjoy it on your next BVI cruise.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks! We didn't eat at the restaurant you reference but we're returning so I'll add that one to my list.

We stayed at the marina at Virgin Gorda and it seemed like a deal. It was our only marina stay so we filled the water and fuel tanks and even metered, it still only came to $55.


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

I liked the Bath and Turtle; very good goat curry. But then, when I travel I try to experience the local dishes


----------



## Rhys05 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sydney's on Jost Van Dyke (Little Harbor) is pretty good too. The Honor Bar there is cool.


----------



## mattt (Aug 26, 2013)

I concur. Coco Maya was really great!


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Rhys05 said:


> Sydney's on Jost Van Dyke (Little Harbor) is pretty good too. The Honor Bar there is cool.


As we were securing our mooring lines in Little Harbor there was a loud explosion on the eastern hill side of the harbor complete with rising plume of smoke. Forty some odd years ago I would have been diving for cover, but now just stood there watching the show. A few hours later we dinghied over to Sydney's for dinner only to notice there were no lights on. Seems what we witnessed was the explosion of a temporary generator that had been installed a few days earlier because of electrical supply problems. But, they cook on gas and were taking orders for dinner. While it took a little longer to get our food, I must say it was tasty and they were most gracious amidst what must have been very difficult conditions in the kitchen. 
In fact, everywhere we went we encountered the most polite and gracious people one could hope to find. 
John


----------

